# Char broil H2O smoker



## r2 builders (Nov 12, 2017)

Trying to decide if I need this little smoker.
I have a 18" and a 22" Weber grill, an Offset smoker, a vertical propane smoker, and a gas grill.
Not sure if I would use this unless I get some input from the group if it has some value to use.

Just putting it out there.

r2


----------



## lemans (Nov 12, 2017)

Listen I have 15 Weber’s among them two 22 WSM ‘scabs a Ranch. And when I want to cold smoke a pork belly for bacon my h2o comes out to play


----------



## motocrash (Nov 12, 2017)

Yeah,what lemans said.You probably have a pipe wrench right? Do channellocks do the same thing as a pipe wrench? No,they do not...nuf said

Oh, and you can cook chicken pot pies on em' !


----------

